# Close-ups from my 33 gal. and advice seeking



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's six of my favourites photos taken from over the last three years. All shots taken using a basic compact digital camera (Olympus D-230 and D-435, 2 and 5MP) with aquarium lighting only.













I am looking forward to planting my empty tank again by which time I hope to have a DSLR (likely to be a Canon 350D). My journal is here - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...29589-georges-33-nature-aquarium-journal.html

I am Practical Fishkeeping magazine's newest writer and plan to submit a series of instructional setting up articles using my tank so I hope my photography skills will be up to scratch!

With this in mind does anyone have recommendations for lenses? The package I can get comes with an 18-55mm. Would this suffice for whole tank shots? What lens would you recommend for close-ups?

Please excuse my ignorance on this, I'm a complete DLSR newbie (I did post a quesition re. a decent book on here, no replies though).

Regards,
George


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My favorite pic is the first one and I find the Platy surrounded by all the bubbles interesting to.

Congrats on your writer job!

Sorry can't help with the lens choice.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*Macro lens*

Hi George,
I have a Nikon DSLR and my choices were a 60mm or 105mm I went with the 105 as it lets me be a little farther away from my subjects & still get a good close up. I would think that Cannon would have a similar choice. The 18-55 is great for whole tanks shots.

John


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree; I love the first picture! Those S.A.E. appear to be looking right at you. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree that first shot with the SAE's and the glosso is great. Its nice that you got those with not extra lighting also. As far as Canon I cannot comment(nikon user here), but I remeber reading something about an extreme close up lens for it. Some amazing shots with that thing. The stock lens should be ok for entire tank shots unless the tank is really wide. You may need a wide angle for it. Good luck!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and feedback.

Sounds like I'll be ok with the stock lens for a bit then. The tank is only 32" / 81cm. I'll do a bit more research on bigger lenses.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice pictures...like the one with the shrimp.

-Pedro


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

amazing pictures


----------

